# Male red eyed tree frogs



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 28, 2011)

Any one have them? How when and how often do they croak? (not die croak) We have a female and was thinking about getting a male but weren't sure because they would be loud all night long.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ours aren't too loud, they are VERY nocturnal. We have been noticing though that they have seemed to change their feeding times to when we feed them in the morning, meaning they are waking up to eat, then going back to sleep, and waking back up at night. It only took them 4 years to figure it out!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 29, 2011)

Are they loud enough to keep you awake at night if they were in your bedroom? And do they croak all year or only in the spring or some other time?


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 29, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Are they loud enough to keep you awake at night if they were in your bedroom? And do they croak all year or only in the spring or some other time?



The RETF's are at my work, so I only get to experience their nocturnal-ness every few weeks or so, but I dont think they would keep me awake, but i am a VERY heavy sleeper. They do have seasonal habits, but i couldn't tell you what they are. 

I can tell ya though, should they ever get out, you can put pvc with a cap on the bottom end with distilled water in it to lure them back. Once had a kid ask me how to get his frog back around xmas time. The mom said they knew it was in the xmas tree because they could hear it at night, but couldn't find it! The pvc thing seems to work as a good place for them.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------

